# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مطالعه مباحث ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست بصورت انتخابی (حذف بعضی مباحث)

## farhan44

سلام دوستان
من قصد دارم مباحث ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست رو بصورت انتخابی مطالعه کنم و بعضی مبحثارو حذف کنم .... ....... برای یه درصد حدودای 60 - 70  چه مباحثی رو انتخاب کنم ؟ 
خوبه این روش ؟ یکی بود میگفت  اگه  60 - 70 درصد مطالبو 100 درصد تسلط داشته باشی بهتر اینکه 100 درصد مطالبو 60 -70 درصد مسلط بشی!!
و اینکه چیزی که یکم منو به تردید انداخته اینه که بعضیاش بصورت ترکیبی یا فصلایی بیاد که نخوندمشون و نتونم اونایی که خوندمو بزنم

----------


## POOYAE

این مطلب که 70% مطالب رو صد در صد بخونی برای کسی که زمانش کمه . بنظر من صد در صد مطالب رو بخونید تا عید یا اواخر فروردین بعد تصمیم گیری کنید که بر روی کدوم قسمتا سرمایه گذاری کنید  :Yahoo (1):  / اما اگه میخوایین همون 70% رو صددرصد بخونید دوستان کمک تون میکنن  :Yahoo (1):  موفق باشید

----------


## Behnam10

در مورد رياضي و فيزيك ، نظر ساير دوستان
در مورد زيست فقط ميتوني مباحث زير رو حذف كني :
١- مسائل ژنتيك مندلي و جمعيت ( دو درس - در حدود ٣سوال يعني ٦ درصد)
٢-گياهي (٢درس + نصف ديگر ٦ درس  - در حدود ١٠سوال يعني ٢٠ درصد )

ساير مباحث قدرت طرح سوال تركيبي رو داره و نميشه حذف كرد ( مگر بخواي كه يه مبحث كلي مثل بدن انسان رو حذف كني كه حدود ٤٠ درصد سوالات رو شامل ميشه )

----------


## _AHMADreza_

خیلی همه جا رو میخونم نمیتون 50 بزن حالا تو میخوای حذف هم بکنی 70% هم بزنی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aries

داداچ حذف ماله الان نیس مال بعده عیده داری اشتباه میزنی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## farhan44

> این مطلب که 70% مطالب رو صد در صد بخونی برای کسی که زمانش کمه . بنظر من صد در صد مطالب رو بخونید تا عید یا اواخر فروردین بعد تصمیم گیری کنید که بر روی کدوم قسمتا سرمایه گذاری کنید  / اما اگه میخوایین همون 70% رو صددرصد بخونید دوستان کمک تون میکنن  موفق باشید





> داداچ حذف ماله الان نیس مال بعده عیده داری اشتباه میزنی


کلا سه ماه دیگه مونده منم تازه میخوام شروع کنم !! چطوری همه این اختصاصیا رو بخونم و تست بزنم ؟ تازه عمومیارو هم در نظر نگرفتم !!

----------


## mis.faeze

> کلا سه ماه دیگه مونده منم تازه میخوام شروع کنم !! چطوری همه این اختصاصیا رو بخونم و تست بزنم ؟ تازه عمومیارو هم در نظر نگرفتم !!


چند ساعت میتونی مطالعه کنی در روز؟

----------


## farhan44

> داداش زیست رو نمیشه انتخابی زد بیخیال شو
> فیزیک هم به جز پیش 1 بقیه رو بخون


حرکت شناسی رو نخونم ینی ؟؟

----------


## konkoorhani

اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن.با گزینش مباحث و مطالب رسیدن به درصد 60 و 70 محاله.درضمن گزینشی خوندن توی درس زیست خودکشی مطلقه.چون توی کنکور های الان همه سوالا ترکیبین. شاید برای سوالای دهه هفتاد جواب میداده ولی الان محاله ممکنه

----------


## farhan44

> چند ساعت میتونی مطالعه کنی در روز؟


فارغ التحصیلم حداقلش 8 ساعتو باید مطالعه کنم !!

----------


## mis.faeze

> فارغ التحصیلم حداقلش 8 ساعتو باید مطالعه کنم !!


اگه بتونی روزی 10 یا12 ساعت مطالعه کنی من میتونم ی برنامه بهت پیشنهاد کنم ک برسی توی این شش ماه همه مبحث هارو بخونی بدون حذف کردن

----------


## farhan44

> اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن.با گزینش مباحث و مطالب رسیدن به درصد 60 و 70 محاله.درضمن گزینشی خوندن توی درس زیست خودکشی مطلقه.چون توی کنکور های الان همه سوالا ترکیبین. شاید برای سوالای دهه هفتاد جواب میداده ولی الان محاله ممکنه


50  هم نمیشه ؟؟؟ به اونم راضیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mis.faeze

اقاجان اصلا نیاز ب حذف نیست وقت داری اخه😐

----------


## farhan44

> اگه بتونی روزی 10 یا12 ساعت مطالعه کنی من میتونم ی برنامه بهت پیشنهاد کنم ک برسی توی این شش ماه همه مبحث هارو بخونی بدون حذف کردن


چه برنامه ای ؟  آره پیشنهاد کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mis.faeze

> چه برنامه ای ؟  آره پیشنهاد کن


خصوصی میفرستم

----------


## mtbkh

الان اشتباه ترین کار حذفه... اگه مبحثی خیلی سخت بود یا با چند بار خوندنم براتون جا نیفتاد اونوقت حذف کنید

----------


## konkoorhani

چرا برای ریاضی و فیزیک میشه با حذف به 50 رسید ولی برای زیست نه

----------


## farhan44

> الان اشتباه ترین کار حذفه... اگه مبحثی خیلی سخت بود یا با چند بار خوندنم براتون جا نیفتاد اونوقت حذف کنید


نه برای سخت بودن حذف نمیکنم .... آخه تازه میخوام شروع کنم ، هنوز زیست و شیمی و عمومیام مونده !!  میخوام بیشتر وقت بزارم روی اونا تا تمومش کنم

----------


## mis.faeze

> چرا برای ریاضی و فیزیک میشه با حذف به 50 رسید ولی برای زیست نه


درسته🌹

----------


## farhan44

> چون زیست همش بهم مربوطه ولی ریاضی مثلا در همه ی مسئله نیازی ب بلد بودن انتگرال نیست


جواب منو دادن .... سوال نپرسیدن که  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mis.faeze

> جواب منو دادن .... سوال نپرسیدن که


ببخشید بعد اینکه فرستادم متوجه شدم😊

----------


## Cat

> اگه بتونی روزی 10 یا12 ساعت مطالعه کنی من میتونم ی برنامه بهت پیشنهاد کنم ک برسی توی این شش ماه همه مبحث هارو بخونی بدون حذف کردن


 :Yahoo (117): ب من پیشنهاد میکنی؟

----------


## Matrix M

> اگه بتونی روزی 10 یا12 ساعت مطالعه کنی من میتونم ی برنامه بهت پیشنهاد کنم ک برسی توی این شش ماه همه مبحث هارو بخونی بدون حذف کردن


لطف میکنید برای من بفرستید ؟

----------


## marmary7

منم این برنامه رو میخوام اگه لطف کنید

----------


## mis.faeze

بچه ها من دانش اموز هستم و برنامه ای هست ک برای خودم نوشتم من نمیدونم تاچ حد درسته یاغلطه فقط فکرمیکنم میتونم باهاش برسم ب مبحث ها همین ولی اینکه درسته یاغلط نمیدونم
خیلی برنامه ی عجیب و غریبی هم نیس چیزیه ک هرکس میتونه باتوجه ب خودش بنویسه

----------

